# Online merckx?



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get merckx framesets online? There seem to be so little!! I know colnagos can be bought from Maestro and such but are there any for merckxs?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

www.wrenchscience.com 

www.bikyle.com/merckx

Gitabike.com only lists Wrench Science and International Bike Center in Boston, so the list is pretty thin.


----------



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks! But i m in Australia so possibly some stores with overseas shipping!


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Eddy Merckx frames in South Africa

Contact Rashid.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

profkrispy said:


> Eddy Merckx frames in South Africa
> 
> Contact Rashid.



I just got done looking at the Merckx visit pictures on that site and Eddy looks pretty bad ass on the bike. Eddy certainly as a pretty intimidating glare and looks like he could still "cannibalize" anyone.:thumbsup: 

Great pictures.


----------

